
Introducing The Disqus Commenter's Dashboard - andre3k1
http://blog.disqus.com/post/2339155154/the-commenters-dashboard
======
thefunk
I hate disqus so much. Who thought seeing all the comments for half a second
and then having them disappear under a progress bar for 5 more was a good
idea?

~~~
marksands07
that's why we call it "constructive" criticism

